# Recommendations on gun dog training



## buddy48 (Jun 17, 2017)

Alright guys. There are a lot of you on here with a LOT more experience than me. Here's my situation and question.

I have a seven month old female lab and I have been doing obedience training with her primarily with a few retrieves here and there, dry land and water. I feel like I'm at a decision point on where to go with her training. I have been working with a trianer once a week for obedience because I do want a very obedient dog. My dog is doing really well. Sit, down, stay, place, heel, come and all of that with distractions such as other people and dogs. Will also sit and come with a whistle.  Of course she has her moments but they are getting fewer and farther between. The lady I am training with is a phenomenal trainer for obedience. Her primary focus is schutzund. I know she could help me do some things with retriever training but it isn't her specialty.

Now for the questions... I am really on the fence with retriever training. Dog too old, just right or what? Who to take her to, and does she have enough obedience to start retriever training? I can say one thing I don't want is a e-collar trained dog to the point where they only behave or mind when they have the collar on. Are there trainers that can provide that type training? I don't mind the use of an e-collar. I think they are great for corrections once a dog knows a command but just won't perform. But I don't want the dog to have to need the collar on all the time as a reminder.

Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated. I am near Augusta Ga so if you have any recommendations for trainers let me know. I'm not opposed to her going anywhere in Georgia but I'd like it to be relatively close with in driving distance of 3-4 hours maybe. I have heard of a few names but I'll see what you all recommend. I will never run her in any trials, I just want a reliable gun dog.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 17, 2017)

call Joe Overby or water Swat or both.


----------



## Kline2054 (Jun 18, 2017)

alright so a lot of things here 

1, the dog is at the point in time of age where it needs to be sent of NOW, it really needed to be sent off a month ago, but some people do wait and that is fine

second in your concerns, e-collar training is a must. It along with force fetch teach a dog that in order to avoid pressure all they have to do is obey and trust in you. my dog obeys extremely well even with an e-collar off. I could get him to stand on his head with an e-collar on if i wanted to i am sure 

trainers, it all depends on what you desire i guess, but you are looking at a MINIMUM of 4 months for a basic gun dog 

most trainers will typically give your dog the first half of the first week off at school just to adjust to surroundings and be in a positive environment 

the next 3-4 weeks would typically be on obedience. wonder lead, remote sit, heel (1 side or 2 side) etc, your dog may have a basic understanding on this already but it will still require the trainer at least 2 weeks more than likely to make sure it is all done properly with no holes. The dog will also have to learn to follow the commands of someone they do not know, not just you, which can be more difficult for some dogs especially when coming to an unfamiliar place 

then force fetch process will start. Hold on table, then ear or toe pinch, switch to collar pressure, table fetch, walk to fetch, etc. Process is usually about 4 weeks 

then the dog will be able to start their basic marking of singles where they will get obedience and force fetch daily in the field. Most trainers will consider a dog to be a "gun dog" once they have them steady to shot and marking singles out past 100 yards well 

now keep in mind this is all new to the dog and a good trainer will probably delay the steady process of the dog until after they are marking well. You want a dog to have positive outcomes and positive stimulation as much as possible to outweigh the negative stimulations. 

A dog will typically hit a road block in their marks at somepoint mainly due to being young, lack of discipline and the desire to do things their way. Dogs may try to refuse to pick up a bird just to stick it to you and show you they are done for the day. A good trainer always ends on their call and then ends with a positive stimulation or good note and never ends when the dog demands it or on a negative stimulation 

so say your dog decides its time to be bull headed with some marks, well they may decide to push back steadying at the line in order to put minimal stress on a dog 

So basically 4 months for a basic gun dog 

8 months roughly to have a dog who is finished with T work, pattern blinds, swim by's and bird boy blinds

now all dogs are different and progress at different rates. Also for at least the first 5 weeks or so you do not need to go visit your dog. The dog needs to become stable in their new environment 

my recommendation for trainer is Stephen Durrence out of Sylvania GA 

Stephen has passed a higher percentage of dog at the grand nationals than any other trainer, he knows his dogs and clients extremely well.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 19, 2017)

How long to have Derby Dog? I am a Hugh Arthur man myself.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 20, 2017)

Your dog is fine age wise ....e-collar is primarily a tool to use once dog is out of a long lead and getting further away ... Justin at Swamp Creek Retrievers is awesome but may be further then u care to drive ... I believe some already listed are very qualified and closer .... good luck with ur pup


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2017)

each dog learns at different speeds and age. Just like a child. Go slow and do your home work.


----------

